# Corners puckering 54" vinyl



## salmangeri

Hi Guys,

I am the midst of a small (720 lin yds) commercial job. I'm not sure of the weight of the vinyl I am hanging but it is not thin. I'll try to find out the exact weight today. I am having trouble getting the outside corners to follow the contour of the corner bead. I have been having some puckering/bubbles along the outside corners. I butter the corners before installing and let it tack up. I am using a stripable clay base by Roman. I'll try a needle with some heavy duty clay tomorrow. I might even try to get some of the puckering out with a heat gun . I need some suggestions as to how to get the corners to lay down. I do mostly residential wallpapering and so this puckering business is a bit of a challenge to me.

Thanks

Sal


----------



## daArch

Sal,

use HEAT !!!

Here's an excerpt from _*Pulp Fusion *_ - newsletter of the Boston Chapt of the NGPP. I reported on an NGPP member, Phil Reinhard, demo'ing a blow torch for this very situation during a workshop in W. Springfield, MA. I hope I described it well enough so that you won't burn anything. Remember, WATER is your friend !! Hopefully I can find pictures to illustrate:

_Next, Phil Reinhard approached center stage and asked, "How many use a heat gun for commercial vinyl installations?" Many raised their hands, to which Phil replied, "Throw it out!" He then picked up a blowtorch and with a push of a button was brandishing a blue flame. Stressing the importance of safety and use of water, he told how the use of this heat source could greatly facilitate the wrapping of corners with commercial vinyl. He put the flame out, set down the torch, picked up a sheet of vinyl, and stepped up to the wall. He set the vinyl in place and performed the initial corner wrap. Wiping the vinyled corner with a wet sponge, he once more stressed the importance of using water to reduce the chance of burning the goods. He picked up the torch, ignited it, and ran it up and down the corner explaining how this would remove the old "memory" of the vinyl. Next he smoothed the corner out and when happy with the results, ran the sponge along it to reset the new memory. When an audience member asked, "What's the name of that torch?", Phil responded, "I call it Fred" (where's a rim shot when needed?) He then informed us that the business end was a "Presto Light" by ESB bought at a plumbing supply house. Its advantage was that it ignited with a press of the trigger, had a trigger-lock to keep it lit, and a flame that was adjustable. Phil also advised that the lower temperature of propane was better for this than higher heat MAPP gas._

Phil also uses this method to wrap inside corners. 

OK, I found a good picture. Sal, it sounds like you should consider joining the National Guild of Professional Paperhangers. At least visit the site (ngpp.org) and look into it. PWG, Chrisn, and myself are members and consider it imperitive to our craft.


----------



## salmangeri

Thanks daArch,

Youda Mann! I will certainly check out the blow torch and the guild. Since the vinyl is already installed I have a neat little plastic type syringe that I got from the dentist. I'll pierce the vinyl and squeeze in some heavy duty clear paste. Then I'll put a towel over the corner an apply a household Iron. Hopefully that will do the trick. If that doesn't work I'll purchase the blow torch. I will also have to use the torch method for future work.

Thanks Again

Sal


----------



## daArch

When did you install ? Which paste ?

If it was yesterday or the day before, the paste may still be wet. Pierce the bubble with - like a pin, and roll out the bubble. If the paste is dry, a syringe is the answer. "They" make a syringe especially for paste. It may be better than what your dentist supplies. Try a hair dryer or a hot heat gun. I've used an iron type thing and it takes a long time to transfer the heat. 

Speaking of piercing with a pin, here's another great tool. One needs to make it him/herself. It's called a Hohlenpoker. It's a hard rubber seam roller with a gazillion pin points sticking out - AND it's great for scratching your back  









This is perfect for perforating a bubble and them smoothing out.

My friend, Jim Parodi, was the first to bring this ingenious torture device to our attention. He has a web page on it along with directions to make:

http://www.parodipalace.com/hohlenpoker/index.htm


----------



## JNLP

That's a pretty nifty tool. Ever have problems with the pins pushing in flush?


----------



## daArch

JNLP said:


> That's a pretty nifty tool. Ever have problems with the pins pushing in flush?


The pins are long enough that they bottom out on whatever is at the core of the roller.


----------



## tsunamicontract

haha he recommends not leaving them on chair seats.


----------



## salmangeri

daArch,

The paste behind the corners was only two days old. I went around with the dental syringe to insert paste under the puckers. I also used a hairdryer. While not perfect I feel the corners will be acceptable now. The problem from the start is that I didn't prepaste the corners on the first day (brain burp) to give them some tack. I will certainly try the heat gun as I have a few corners left. The dental syringe works better than my old horse needle. While your tool is better for piercing paper I bet mine could inflict more pain and suffering!!


----------



## JNLP

:thumbup:

Ok we need directions on making that one too. Not sure what I'll use it on, but I'll find something.


----------



## daArch

The tool Sal posted is an over the counter one. I can't remember the name or brand, but have seen them before. I feel that they can do more damage than good in that the holes made are way too big. Some feel it could also be useful for perforating vinyl coated or painted wallpaper for stripping - but like the Paper Tiger, it damages the wall underneath. 

If you ever get in hand to hand combat with a Hun or Visigoth, that would be useful. Yes, much more pain and suffering than the wimpy little Hohlenpoker


----------



## salmangeri

daArch,

Your right about the tool.........I use is occasionally but you need a light touch with it. I posted it mostly as a joke. I strip WP using an orbital sander (80 grit) that is tied into a shop vac that has an additional drywall filter in it.

Sal


----------



## daArch

salmangeri said:


> daArch,
> 
> Your right about the tool.........I use is occasionally but you need a light touch with it. I posted it mostly as a joke. I strip WP using an orbital sander (80 grit) that is tied into a shop vac that has an additional drywall filter in it.
> 
> Sal


Sal, I'm glad there are a few others who know how to do this !! I've been preaching the use of a sander for years. I don't have the vacuum and I use 36 grit !! (try it, you'll like it) At our convention last month in Asheville NC, a NY member showed be some, like, 20 grit. There were damn pebbles on it all locked in place with some heavy duty epoxy (I think) He got it at Home Depot. He said it makes short work of any coating. I'm on the hunt for it.

BTW, can you tell me what part of the country you are in? If you don't want it public knowledge, send me a PM. I'd like to give you some names of NGPP members or Chapter contacts near you.


----------



## tsunamicontract

daArch said:


> At our convention last month in Asheville NC, a NY member showed be some, like, 20 grit. There were damn pebbles on it all locked in place with some heavy duty epoxy (I think) He got it at Home Depot. He said it makes short work of any coating. I'm on the hunt for it.


festool might have it it for their sanders. I think one came in my case (excuse me, systainer) when I bought my sander.


----------



## tsunamicontract

JNLP said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Ok we need directions on making that one too. Not sure what I'll use it on, but I'll find something.


the obvious answer?
Tim?


----------



## JNLP

tsunamicontract said:


> the obvious answer?
> Tim?


Ahhhh I love it! I feel this release of stress just thinking about it. :thumbup:


----------



## tsunamicontract

just tell him its accupunture


----------



## daArch

JNLP said:


> Ahhhh I love it! I feel this release of stress just thinking about it. :thumbup:


Tell me you wouldn't love to B!TCH SLAP him with one of those ! :thumbup:

I know one of YOUR dreams tonight. :thumbsup:


----------



## salmangeri

daArch,

I sent what I think was a PM...did you get it?

Sal


----------



## daArch

salmangeri said:


> daArch,
> 
> I sent what I think was a PM...did you get it?
> 
> Sal



It was a "Visitor Message" and I replied. You are not able to recieve private messages (PM). I included one of my e-addresses which would be best to communicate on a non-public level. (I do not like PM's or VM's)


-Bill


----------



## tsunamicontract

hey JNLP I bet you could aerate the bald spot on his head to stimulate hair growth. I wonder if it will make the same sound as when you brush slapped him . . .


----------



## chrisn

AND it's great for scratching your back  

If you make one ,and it is tedious to say the least, make some kind of protective cover for it as it is VERY hard on the fingers, you know like exposed carpet tack strips:cursing:


----------



## daArch

chrisn said:


> AND it's great for scratching your back
> 
> If you make one ,and it is tedious to say the least, make some kind of protective cover for it as it is VERY hard on the fingers, you know like exposed carpet tack strips:cursing:


Chris, 

You shouldn't miss those conventions :whistling2:

In Portland (or was it St Louis?) Eunice showed a protective cover she made from two plastic film canisters. Cut off the tops and bottoms and sliced down the sides of each, trimmed each so they were both half the diameter of the Hohlenpoker, and then taped together so they hinged open. 

I'd post a picture, but I'm too lazy at the moment to take one, download, and post. If you can't visualize, let me know and I'll get off my lazy ass.


----------



## chrisn

I'd post a picture,

Thanks,I made up something similar about the fourth time I reached in my tool box for the damn thing.The carpet tack strips , can't do much about, but the poker, I figured enough blood had been shed


----------



## Paul

Hey i love the idea of the Blow torch,works great thanks guys i am doing a 48 unit motel rooms are like 500 sf each plus hall ways stairs and a lobby 25 ft high ceilings the wall are to be wall papered we are doing all the painting ceilings trim doors etc plus 5 different kinds of paper. Fair size job my question is the place is not straight nothing is in the whole place its like 30 some years old what do i do with the corners i mean the inside ones i tryed double cuttting them but the place is so crooked it looks like **** and if i wrap them they are round in spots i put the torch on a few and they didnt come out half bad..........but any more help would be great thanks again for the torch trick Pauls Painting Canada


----------

